

Israel Launch First Cyber Defense Army - radagaisus
http://www.idfblog.com/2012/04/18/idfs-first-ever-cyber-defenders-history/

======
superslug
Wonder I they will go after the family of the hackers they catch ...

------
Vitaly
1 + 1 = 6 ? ;)

